# تحويل ملف اكسيل الى ملف sdr وتصديرة للتوتال



## صبحى السيد صبحى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

طريقة تحويل ملف اكسيل كاحداثيات نقاط تحكم وطريقة تحويلها الى ملف اس دى ار لتصديرة للتوتال استيشن


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## mostafammy (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالشبروي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## raider_1 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا 
ربنا يباركلك


----------



## eng: issa (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكورا جزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## arch_hamada (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم*​


----------



## ظفرنواز (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

احسن الله اليك اخي الكريم


----------



## عصام والى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خضر سالم (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوعمر عبدالعزيز م (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## كيف صار (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يااروع مهندس


----------



## mohamedazab (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedazab (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (18 يناير 2011)

cad browser 2d


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (20 يناير 2011)

مشكورين اخوانى الكرام على الردود وانا فى خدمة الجميع


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كبل (30 يناير 2011)

مشكور يااخي لكن هناك برنامج سوكيا لينك يعمل كل هذابخطوتين فقط وقد طرحت نسخه منه في المنتدى


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (15 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## houssein_zenhom (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عزت محروس (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز*


----------



## nblcheikh (15 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابراهيم الاحمد 1 (16 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابراهيم الاحمد 1 (16 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية 
مشكوورر


----------



## sabryano (16 فبراير 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## سالم ضو سعيد (16 فبراير 2011)

أرجو من له ديرايه عن كيفية نقل الداته من التوتل ست 510 الى الكمبيوتر و بالعكس شكرا


----------



## mohamedazab (6 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خضر سالم (15 مارس 2011)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## SADAWI (15 مارس 2011)

بارككم الله


----------



## محمد علي عنان (15 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابرهيم عبده (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## وئام الاصدقاء (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعده : احتاج شرح وافي باللغه العربيه لبرنامج السوكيا لينك ولكم جزيل الشكر 
سؤال : كيف يمكنني ان افتح رفع مساحي على صفحة اوتوكاد لمقارنة النقاط


----------



## hn_lovely2006 (6 فبراير 2014)

الله عاليك يا باشا


----------

